# Cream cheese and cranberries



## JCAP (Nov 24, 2021)

Greetings everyone,
   Nothing I make this Thanksgiving is grill or smoker related but I wanted to do something fun. So in the midst of prepping other dishes for tomorrow, I tossed a block of cream cheese on the PitBoss. Covered it with pumpkin pie spice and smoked it with oak pellets for a few hours. Then I added some cranberry sauce on top and let it go for another 20min or so. The cranberry sauce was made with some bourbon too, recipe from Cooking with Ry. This was almost perfection. Everything worked so well and I'll be doing this stuff more. 

  Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Workaholic (Nov 24, 2021)

Looks amazing


----------



## GATOR240 (Nov 24, 2021)

Looks pretty darn good from here!


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 24, 2021)

I’ll bet that’s tasty! I love cranberries


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 24, 2021)

Looks really good!

Ryan


----------



## forktender (Nov 25, 2021)

JCAP said:


> Greetings everyone,
> Nothing I make this Thanksgiving is grill or smoker related but I wanted to do something fun. So in the midst of prepping other dishes for tomorrow, I tossed a block of cream cheese on the PitBoss. Covered it with pumpkin pie spice and smoked it with oak pellets for a few hours. Then I added some cranberry sauce on top and let it go for another 20min or so. The cranberry sauce was made with some bourbon too, recipe from Cooking with Ry. This was almost perfection. Everything worked so well and I'll be doing this stuff more.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by!
> ...


Awesome, I just got done making three batches of  cranberry sauce. One has tipple sec and orange peel in it . The next has Grand Marinae* in it. The third has blackberry Brandy and fresh blackberries in it.  I'm a cranberry sauce freak, I eat like Jell-O, I love the stuff.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 25, 2021)

Wow!
Great idea! Igotta try that!


----------



## JCAP (Nov 25, 2021)

Thanks for the likes and comments everyone!



forktender said:


> Awesome, I just got done making three batches of  cranberry sauce. One has tipple sec and orange peel in it . The next has Grand Marinae* in it. The third has blackberry Brandy and fresh blackberries in it.  I'm a cranberry sauce freak, I eat like Jell-O, I love the stuff.



Those all sound great, especially the  one with orange peel!


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 25, 2021)

Man that looks great !
Gotta add some cranberries today !
Thanks for sharing 

Keith


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 25, 2021)

Nice treat there. We use dried cranberries in oatmeal cookies in place of raisins.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 25, 2021)

That really looks good, but I do not like cranberries.
Although my wife Judy loves them, I guess I will have to do 2 blocks.
I think blueberries or cherries would work for me!
Thanks for the idea!
Al


----------



## JCAP (Nov 25, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> That really looks good, but I do not like cranberries.
> Although my wife Judy loves them, I guess I will have to do 2 blocks.
> I think blueberries or cherries would work for me!
> Thanks for the idea!
> Al




Oh man I bet some kind of cherry would be awesome on this. Maybe a cherry compote!


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 25, 2021)

I've not tried the smoked cream cheese yet, but I've used the little wheels of brie with all kinds of toppings.... including cranberries.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 25, 2021)

JCAP, Looks like a winner !


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 27, 2021)

Thanks JCAP for the like I appreciate it.

Warren


----------

